# Got My Blind and Feeder Setup



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I've been meaning to get this done since May but just couldn't get the time before it got too hot, then it got too hot. I sure hope 4 weeks before the season is good enough. I might not hunt this until second weekend or so but I'll see what the game cam says. Here is a video of me walking from camp down to the stand, it's a short walk. Tell me what you thank of the location and if I've got the blind brushed in good enough. Thanks


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

That looks like a good location. The deeper into the woods like that and near a creek or trail is the key to bow hunting in east texas, or at least that has helped me. Good set up and hope you do well.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I like it


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks good but remember everything you used to brush up with will die and be brown in a couple weeks. keep that in mind when brushing it in. add a little more to the top to keep the light out. and to help your chances rake up some of those leafs and throw some rye seeds down. they will come up nice and green in a couple weeks. Good Luck


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

You make me miss growing up in Polk co. hunting them east teaxs piney woods... Now I'm down here were there isn't a tree big enough to hang a stand.. G-Luck and hold out for a big'un this year...Walker


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> G-Luck and hold out for a big'un this year...Walker


I think this year I'll take the first legal one that gives me a shot.......

Been tough getting a shot during bowseason on this place so that first one will be special. Now I do have a good deer using in this area, the last time I had my game cam out I got a picture of him and he is young, but this year he might not be young enough not to get an arrow.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

No doubt.. smoke him if he comes in


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yup...THWACK! Is what you should hear if he shows up. 

TH


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Yep if he came in broad side like that I'd by an arrow, but he didn't make the 13" limit last year. So I'm going to have to be careful, here is a look at his spread last year - he was close but I think it was a little shy of 13.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I wish the best for you on that one there bud. We saw this one the year before I took him, and he was a tad smaller than the one you have pictured, but still a nice buck. We were all impressed with what he managed to put on in just one year,


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice set up, that looks like a mature buck to be taken.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Looks good bud! You did a good job brushing it in. My only concern would be what that creek bottom looks like when a flash flood hits. I had a feeder and ground blind wash away back in 08 and I was a good 15' above the normal water line. Good luck this season!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Watch that plastic feeder Derek. I've seen squirrels and ***** eat a hole through the top and the top side. I had a metal lid made that works great now.

TH


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Screeminreel said:


> I wish the best for you on that one there bud. We saw this one the year before I took him, and he was a tad smaller than the one you have pictured, but still a nice buck. We were all impressed with what he managed to put on in just one year


I'm really hoping he does just that!



Chunky said:


> Nice set up, that looks like a mature buck to be taken.


He sure is but didn't make the 13 in rule last year, I got high hopes he has widened and added a couple of kickers.



rotti said:


> Looks good bud! You did a good job brushing it in. My only concern would be what that creek bottom looks like when a flash flood hits. I had a feeder and ground blind wash away back in 08 and I was a good 15' above the normal water line. Good luck this season!


The blind is good unless it's a really bad one. I've thought about the feed and will strap it down to try and keep it there. It is a cheap used one that I bought just for this spot, if it washes down stream it was a risk I'm willing to take.



Trouthunter said:


> Watch that plastic feeder Derek. I've seen squirrels and ***** eat a hole through the top and the top side. I had a metal lid made that works great now.
> 
> TH


Yep, been there with plastic feeders. I'll see if can find a metal one, thanks Martin for reminding me!!!

Derek


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I use the same stuff to brush-up my blinds each yr, each yr after Christmas I look for artificial trees thats being thrown away or some garland at your local Wal-Mart that they have on the clearance rack, this stuff is NICE and you can bend it like you want...WW


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

WW that is a great idea for permanantly brushing a blind! Thanks


----------

